# Newly diagnosed and lacking advice



## sunflowersmiles (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I've just turned 18 and after a few months of backwards and forwards to the doctors I've finally been diagnosed with IBS A. Although I'm relieved to finally have a diagnosis I really am unsure of what to do now, the advice given from my doctor was to exercise and remove stress from my life. I have always exercised around 3-4 times a week, and so I don't think increasing my exercise levels will make a massive change. It was quite disappointing that I wasn't offered any more advice to this, and have had to attempt to understand my condition myself online, with no support. 
I found it extremely hard over the Christmas period, I was bloated around 5 inches in my stomach and so none of my clothes fitted me, I didn't feel confident in going out with friends, didn't know what to eat or what not to eat, and therefore spent most of my time alone. I don't know how to tell my boyfriend about my IBS, or my friends, as people don't really understand it. I've become isolated because I don't want to go out and eat because I'm scared of bloating and getting diarreha, when I can't even do up my trousers, it makes dressing difficult and I feel self conscious. I find so much of the advice online conflicting, I'd really like to know if anyone's found any good books for understanding and dealing with this condition. 
If anyone has any kind of advice for me I'd appreciate it so much, I need help with diet, dealing with friends, still being able to go out and have fun, and just how to enjoy my life again being young. Or how to carry on without letting this affect every aspect of my life as I feel it is now. I really feel miserable, and could do with any advice  
Thank you


----------



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

Sorry that you're one of so many who have IBS and really don't have a lot of direction. This seems to me to be the normal situation for those recently diagnosed with IBS. It certainly was for me. Your doctor's advice was good as far as it went, but incomplete I believe. A huge component of IBS is diet and appears to vary from person to person and basically comes down to avoiding foods or food groups that you can't tolerate. Dairy products are first to come to mind as being very offensive to a large percentage. In my case, raw fruits and vegetables, spicy or greasy foods are very much problematic also. I think it involves a lot of trial and error unfortunately and keeping a journal should be helpful. Again, prescription or over-the-counter medicines vary in effectiveness from person to person. Some find great relief in Immodium for diarrhea, I find prescription Bentyl more helpful for me. Exercising has been very important for me, but it needs to be done while you can tolerate it well, not when you're in the middle of a bad episode or generally feeling bad from your IBS. Stress reduction also an important factor, and the sources of this vary greatly, from relaxation techniques to prescription medication or combinations of the two. I think there are a lot of good postings on these forums that could give you additional insight and most definitely show you that IBS is a huge problem for so many people and that we sufferers share your pain. As for books and such, I'm sure there are more than a few available that may be helpful. I would just be cautious about any advice that claims a definitive cure for IBS through one specific regimen or something ingested. I think it's more about a holistic approach and unfortunately may involve considerable lifestyle changes, depending of course on the degree to which you are affected by IBS.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree with origin46, it seems that everyone has different food and stress triggers. For me, I have to completey avoid all dairy (including most margarines that have "natural favors" or whey.) I pretty much can't eat any prepared foods, gravies or dressings. You have to learn to read every label and question every bite that you eat. This takes your whole community to help with, especially anyone you live with or spend a lot of time with (i.e. Your boyfriend.) You are probably adding more stress to yourself by not telling them. This in turn makes you feel sick.

This website has the FODMAP diet. You should take a look. I pretty much follow a Paleo diet which helps me research recipes on Pinterest. You should also know that new food sensitivities can develop and you will have to figure those out as they crop up.

It's not easy, but it is doable!! Now that you have a diagnosis, you can start to work on the problem. Good luck To!,


----------

